# Ruby the Talking Parrot



## SkyeThing (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg-Jbt34njE

Next two parts, if you're interested:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LC1cDL0P3xs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgEOzKEvr4w

To quote one of the comments on the first video, which pretty much sums up everything I was going to say:





> For all of you who do not know this about African Greys, they have the  highest intelligence above all other parrots, andï»¿ they also have the  highest vocabulary among the parrot family. Where most other parrots  just merely mimic the words that they are taught, African Greys will  actually say the words with an almost human voice. African Greys also  have a very long life span, of about 40 to 50 years.


I love parrots.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUnu1osRCS8 NSFW version :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 8, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUnu1osRCS8 NSFW version :3


 
she obviously doesnt seem to like french! that makes her SO much more lovable^^


----------



## Zane (Oct 10, 2010)

40-50 years? I heard they live to around eighty in captivity.
Ruby is amazing, I've watched her videos a lot of times before. <3

I have a two-year-old, almost three, African Gray, he's a male and oddly only picks up on the voice of the only other male in the house.
The bad thing about them is they tend to ignore the sweeter things you try to teach them and repeat the things you'd rather them not.
xD


----------

